
Top books to inspire CIOs and IT professionals in 2017 - guohuang
https://toptalkedbooks.com/articles/D05QRA/top-10-books-to-inspire-cios
======
wolco
That is a sad collection. Science fiction would provide more value.

~~~
didgeoridoo
Agreed. Prechewed “big idea” books, plus some token Civil War history? Sad
indeed.

